# [rxvt] Shading feature disappeared?



## fonz (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all,

If I remember correctly, long ago rxvt() supported (colored) shading, meaning that the terminal was basically transparent but with adjustable brightness and even the possibility to use color, giving kind of a filtered look. But I can't find it anywhere in the manual.
Does this mean:
this feature has been dropped from rxvt;
it is still there but I must have accidentally compiled rxvt without this feature;
rxvt never had this, I'm confusing it with another terminal emulator that does;
something else?

Thanks in advance,

Alphons


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

You're linking to a non-existant FreeBSD manual for a program that's available in /usr/ports/X11/rxvt .. The port has 'transparency support' according to make config, but it's not on by default.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2009)

@fonz

Maybe you are taliking about rxvt-unicode?


----------



## fonz (Mar 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You're linking to a non-existant FreeBSD manual for a program that's available in /usr/ports/X11/rxvt ..



Whoops... mea culpa.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The port has 'transparency support' according to make config, but it's not on by default.



Yes, I know. And it's been enabled. It's the _shading_ (or "tinting", I seem to recall it was called) I'm asking about.

Alphons


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

Off-base, but still: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4749351&postcount=5


----------



## fonz (Mar 11, 2009)

Whoopie, problem solved! (well, it wasn't really a problem, more a would-be-cool-if thing, but still :h) 

@DutchDaemon: Indeed, that's exactly what I was looking for.



			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> Maybe you are taliking[sic] about rxvt-unicode?



You are spot on: the *rxvt* port seems to support _pure_ transparency only, but the build of *rxvt-unicode* just finished and this one supports transparency with shading, tinting and whatnot.

Thanks,

Alphons


----------

